# Stupid question: How do you connect single wall to double wall?



## Corie (Nov 8, 2006)

So i need to connect the two.  Is this feasible? Or am I forced to go double wall from the flue collar to the chimney?


Without having the double wall in front of me, it seems like the two will just connect, but I'm not sure


----------



## babalu87 (Nov 8, 2006)

Need to use the adapter the manufacturer of the double wall offers.

The end of the single wall is where you need to measure for clearences.


----------



## Sandor (Nov 8, 2006)

Usually, there is a box that you mount in the ceiling that supports the weight of the double from the ceiling up. Within that box sits a single to double adapter. Its a slip fit on one end, for the single wall, to a twist lock connector that goes to the double wall.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Nov 8, 2006)

There has to be an adapter, you would use a finishing collar and a single wall adapeter if you are using simpson duravent. A dripless pipe adapter if your using metal fab.


----------



## Metal (Nov 8, 2006)

I take it you mean Single Wall Black to double wall Class A.  Check out the link below for pictures of the above mentioned adapters.

http://www.mtlfab.com/media/l898_pg13.pdf


----------



## Roospike (Nov 8, 2006)

Yep Thats the ceiling support boot. 
I myself dont see how or why you would want to go from single wall to class A with out a support boot. Going straight up without the boot would be a lot of weight on your black pipe and stove. 

Even running through the wall has a boot. (thimble)

How is your stove hooked up now Corie ??


----------



## Corie (Nov 8, 2006)

No no, I'm sorry I should have been more 'pacific.

Is it feasible to connect single wall chimney connector to double wall chimney connector (not class A)? Or does the double wall stovepipe have to run from the stove to the class A chimney for the system to functino properly?

Sorry for the confusion.  And this isn't for my stove, we're on single wall to the thimble.  This is for one of the families getting a stove.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 8, 2006)

Corie said:
			
		

> No no, I'm sorry I should have been more 'pacific.
> 
> Is it feasible to connect single wall chimney connector to double wall chimney connector (not class A)? Or does the double wall stovepipe have to run from the stove to the class A chimney for the system to functino properly?
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.  And this isn't for my stove, we're on single wall to the thimble.  This is for one of the families getting a stove.



Thats right ! You need to be more "Pacific" now your talking .  %-P 

Yes , there is a stove pipe adapter that fits single to double and can be done. This adapter should be in the double wall class of pipes as to be found.


----------



## Sandor (Nov 8, 2006)

Corie said:
			
		

> No no, I'm sorry I should have been more 'pacific.
> 
> Is it feasible to connect single wall chimney connector to double wall chimney connector (not class A)? Or does the double wall stovepipe have to run from the stove to the class A chimney for the system to functino properly?
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.  And this isn't for my stove, we're on single wall to the thimble.  This is for one of the families getting a stove.



I'm confused! What is going to support the weight of the doublewall? (Like Spike said)

Is this a "through the ceiling and out the roof " installation? I have done four of these myself.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 8, 2006)

Sandor said:
			
		

> Corie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what i thought Sandor. He is now being more "Pacific" and it sounds now as if the single wall and double wall is all inline "before" any class A pipe. Any ceiling or wall run through will have to have a boot.


----------



## johnvuk (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't understand why you would want to do this? Wouldn't it be better/safer just to run Double Wall all the way from the stove collar to the Chimney pipe adapter?


----------



## Sandor (Nov 8, 2006)

johnvuk said:
			
		

> I don't understand why you would want to do this? Wouldn't it be better/safer just to run Double Wall all the way from the stove collar to the Chimney pipe adapter?



Single wall pipe has a much smaller outside diameter.. looks better and less intrusive.

Single wall pipe radiates ALOT of heat into the living space.


----------



## Corie (Nov 8, 2006)

This is an installation into an existing masonary chimney.  The pipe has to come up straight from the stove and then take a 45 degree bend towards the chimney, move straight along that path and then hit a 90 degree into the thimble.  I'll post pictures later on tonight.  It's all clearence issues.

I'm trying to mix double wall and single wall because I'm paying for this out of pocket and I have single wall not being used.  Trying to use what I can and buy the least amount of pipe necessary.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 9, 2006)

Corie said:
			
		

> This is an installation into an existing masonary chimney.  The pipe has to come up straight from the stove and then take a 45 degree bend towards the chimney, move straight along that path and then hit a 90 degree into the thimble.  I'll post pictures later on tonight.  It's all clearence issues.
> 
> I'm trying to mix double wall and single wall because I'm paying for this out of pocket and I have single wall not being used.  Trying to use what I can and buy the least amount of pipe necessary.



I would think for the double wall adapter cost you might just be better of running all single wall and not buy the extra adapters. 



			
				Sandor said:
			
		

> Single wall pipe has a much smaller outside diameter.. looks better and less intrusive.
> 
> Single wall pipe radiates ALOT of heat into the living space.



*??* "looks better and is less intrusive"  How so Sandor , As to the looks better is an opinion i would like to here some input on.


----------



## Sandor (Nov 9, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> Corie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My input: Do you like fat legs on a chick or skinny legs? Thats my opinion, so your right, I will take that statement back. Funny how one relates the diameter of stovepipe to womens legs, and maybe the relevent comparison is remote at best.  But you asked.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 9, 2006)

Sandor said:
			
		

> My input: Do you like fat legs on a chick or skinny legs? Thats my opinion, so your right, I will take that statement back. Funny how one relates the diameter of stovepipe to womens legs, and maybe the relevent comparison is remote at best.  But you asked.



"Honey, does this chimney make my butt look big?"


----------



## Corie (Nov 9, 2006)

can't run all single wall because the thimble is 6 inches off a combustible wall


----------



## MrKenmore (Nov 25, 2006)

I tried an exhaustive search to see how to bring double wall interior pipe and single wall pipe.  I have an existing class A chimney.  Right now there is an 8 inch slip connector (single wall) that hangs down 18 inches from the ceiling (well beyond 18 inches off wall).  I wanted to use double wall as my new Jotul Oslo has an outlet in the rear.  

No one wanted to make this transition easy.  I spoke to Duravent, Metal Fab, and Heat Fab.  None of the manufacturers could put this together for me or did they make such a piece.  My local stores were useless.  Most everyone wanted me to get all new chimney which is a total waste.  As it stands, I am running single wall and moving the stove off the wall wall to give me the 18 inches.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, your local retailers and manufactures are right. There is no leagle way to hook up double wall interior to single wall. You have to make a choice. You either use one or the other. All manufactures make adapters from chimney pipe to either type of connetor pipe. 
How would you screw single wall to double wall? You cant penetrate the interior liner. 
What benifit would double wall hooked up to single give you? you will have to maintain the clearance for the single wall.

Why would you just not replace the little chunk of single wall and hook the double to the chimney?


----------



## MrKenmore (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, the old stove hod the pipe connection on the top center.  So the single wall pipe just went straight down and was well over 18 inches off the wall.  Since the Jotul has it outlet in the back I wanted to install two 45 elbows and jog the pipe.  This would put me too close to the wall for single wall pipe.  Hence the two different types of pipe I was trying to use.  I actually just brought the Jotul in the house yesterday and set it in position where single wall pipe will clear the wall and its fine.  I prefer to avoid any hack installations of single to double that were surely in my future.


----------



## psilly (Dec 7, 2006)

At the bottom of page 15 of this, there's a picture of an adapter going from insulated double wall to single wall liner.  Not sure if that's what you mean.


----------

